# TTOC new clothing range



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

After popular demand, from the guys to see the new range of TTOC clothing I bought, and from the ladies wanting to see my gorgeous Greek body, I braved the cold today and sacrificed my body for the good of the club.

I think they will make an excellent Xmas gift from or to your partner. They look great.

A big thank you to the TTOC committee for sending me the clothes. I am officially pimpTT...... 

Enjoy

Elias


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looking very sexy elias


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Kammy, I hope the ladies think the same........


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Elias, looking good buddy and nice one on posting up the pictures for us to see  

I have the same Windproof/Waterproof jacket as the one you have, only i bought the Red / Black one

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Phwoar!!

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah baby yeah! Very sexy  [smiley=whip.gif] . More, more, more ....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have to say I like that jacket, redscouse has the same one in red.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Have to say I like that jacket, redscouse has the same one in red.


I was thinking of getting the red but red tshirt with a red fleece in a red car......hmmmmm I don't want to become like Dotti, where you need shades to get near her car at any time of the year...... 



Dotti said:


> Yeah baby yeah! Very sexy  [smiley=whip.gif] . More, more, more ....





phodge said:


> Phwoar!!
> 
> :lol:


My lovely ladies thank you for your kind "words". More in the summer I am afraid. In this weather you should expect leathers...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't get me started on your leathers!!! You know my view about them [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Don't get me started on your leathers!!! You know my view about them [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Next photo shoot then..........


----------

